# pellets little chief



## linda lowe (Oct 4, 2014)

hello my name is Linda I live in Suquamish Washingtonthat's across the pond from Seattle where we get abundance of salmon I smoke with a little chief and I've never had any problems with fish before these came from the port Madison Indian Reservation hatcherymaybe they were just too beat to smoke why is wondering about chips versus pellets in a little chief smoker


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 4, 2014)

You certainly could try pellets in the little chief. As long as they smolder in the pan you'll be okay. If they catch fire you won't. Maybe cover the pan with foil after you fill with pellets. Poke some holes in the foil. This will help prevent the pellets from igniting.


----------



## gary s (Oct 5, 2014)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a nice cool East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on                  just about  everything*

     *Gary*


----------



## themule69 (Oct 6, 2014)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey Linda

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------

